# Help Understanding Plans



## kappar (8 Jan 2014)

I need help choosing a plan for my mum.

She's 54 and diabetic, had a heart attack a few years ago, and occasional smoker i.e. she's not healthy.

I have been lucky myself and been quite healthy so don't know the ins and outs of health insurance of the health system.

When it says it covers a public hospital does this just mean your on the list like every one else going public? What is the benefit?

Mainly what I am looking for is good in-patient care and help with private out patient consultant fees. 

I have been looking at two plans and to me the Laya one looks better.

hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?298&386

Am I missing anything? I'd love to hear if anyone has any suggestions.

Another question was that, I was thinking of getting her HSF to help with covering glasses and the excess and shortfall with consultants and screening. If she has to pay the excess and shortfall I can see her saying she'll wait public, which is silly! But that's what I am dealing with.

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## TippGal (10 Jan 2014)

With health insurance, in a public hospital, you are a private patient so you dont wait on public lists. You get in there faster than public patient. What plans have you been looking at? Cover for the heart is probable important in your mums case. The Healthwise Plus No Excess with Laya is quite good and as far as I know, its gives good cover in private hosps and orthopaedics covered as well. Check that out


----------



## kappar (11 Jan 2014)

Thanks a lot for your advice. 

I was looking at the Glo Health Better or the Laya Flex 250 Explore.

Another question I have: I was looking at the HSF and wondering if that can be used to cover excess and shortfalls or is this not allowed?


----------



## TippGal (11 Jan 2014)

Im not really sure to be honest. Not too familiar with HSF. What I would do is ring the HIA and they may be able to tell you. I tried to see could i find out on the website but havent located anything about it!
With the Glo plan, there seems to be a €200 copayment for orthopaedic and opthalmic procedures. Both have an excess which can be expensive if your mum attends hospital alot, even for day investigations. The laya one has a €250 excess per claim. 
I find that calling the HIA is good because they can help you find the plans that give you the kinda cover you need. Laya have a plan builder as well on their site


----------



## Paddylast (19 Jan 2014)

You could also call Cornmarket and they will give you advice on which plans are the most suitable and cheapest. Don't forget to ask about company an teacher plans. The insurance companies won't mention these as they are cheaper but you are entitled to sign up to them if you wish -even the teachers plan - you don't have to be a teacher!!


----------

